# My land of smiles



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

This is my tr'd trip to thai


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

HOW CAN I ADD PHOTOS?


----------



## sudevs (Jul 27, 2007)

Zimcompany said:


> HOW CAN I ADD PHOTOS?


Create a Flickr account, www.flickr.com, upload the photos on flickr, get the static link from flickr for each of your images, then come back here and post 'em using the image icon.

Goodluck...


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hollywood in Pattaya*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Discotech in Korat*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Speed-2 in KoRAT*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Teffany show in Pattaya*


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

אתה יכול לשים כמה תמונות שאתה רוצה בהודעה, פשוט תלחץ אנתר


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

maayan said:


> אתה יכול לשים כמה תמונות שאתה רוצה בהודעה, פשוט תלחץ אנתר


מאיזה עיר אתה גבר?


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Zimcompany said:


> מאיזה עיר אתה גבר?


אני בת, מעיין, מירושלים


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

נעים מאוד מעיין אני יאן!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Auttaya Dancing*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Lam Morison In Pattaya*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Broadway in Korat*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Rainin' near kaosan rd. rachdadamnuan rd.*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Chao praya river in laikratong*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Baiok-2*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Chao Praya River*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Auttaya*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Ayutthaya*

Ayutthaya was the capital of Thailand (then called Siam) from 1350 until it was sacked by the Burmese army in 1767. This period of Thai history is now usually referred as the Ayutthaya period or Ayutthaya kingdom. The ruins of the old capital in the Ayutthaya historical park are now a UNESCO World Heritage Site. The province is also home to the Bang Pa-in summer palace complex.


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Around Shukumvit*


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice pic.


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Orienthai said:


> Nice pic.


Kapuncap,SANUUK MAI!


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Zimcompany said:


> Kapuncap,SANUUK MAI!


:weird: This is Karaoke language? :lol: What does this mean?


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Sawasdee Kaa,Koon Naruak Maak... So, cute very much.


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Orienthai said:


> :weird: This is Karaoke language? :lol: What does this mean?


If you are khunthai,pusau or pubao you shuld understand what I say
Kapun-tank's
Sanuuk-jokin':nuts: 
You alsow very cute!
And I see you are pusao for the kaa!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Orienthai said:


> Sawasdee Kaa,Koon Naruak Maak... So, cute very much.


Koon tseu arai?
Koon pack you tee nai?


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

Zimcompany said:


> Koon tseu arai?
> Koon pack you tee nai?


Mai Boag:lol:


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Orienthai said:


> Mai Boag:lol:


Arai?


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*The new paragon in 2005*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Korat night market*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

I drink for Bkk:cheers:


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Nokhon si rachasima*

beuatifull Korat


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Beautiful Auyttaya*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Beautiful temple in Korat*


----------



## Orienthai (Jan 8, 2006)

^^ Thank you. I like Temple.

I give you.


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Very beautiful wats you did this in photoshop?
extra sun on Wat arun,Bang pa in,King palace.
I am interesting to make my picturse look like that!
Hear some Wat Mahatat in Auyttaya


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*The pool of Baiuok Sky-2*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Korat temple*


----------



## thongworker (Aug 13, 2007)

Zimcompany said:


> מאיזה עיר אתה גבר?


dfgbxzgdbzgfbzfgbxfgbxgfxbfcgfcfxf


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

thongworker said:


> dfgbxzgdbzgfbzfgbxfgbxgfxbfcgfcfxf


What you want to say!?


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't do that again! Jan lai!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Auyttaya from above*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Korat temple*

Korat or Khorat, is one of the north-eastern provinces (changwat) of Thailand. Neighboring provinces are (clockwise, from north) Chaiyaphum, Khon Kaen, Buriram, Sa Kaeo, Prachinburi, Nakhon Nayok, Saraburi, Lopburi.

The capital of the province is the city of Nakhon Ratchasima, also called Korat or Khorat


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.nakhonratchasima.go.th/nakhonrat/index.php


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Persat hin pi mai*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Damnouen Saduak


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

King palace


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Korat Market*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Seafood*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

doisutheptemple


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Kho Tao*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Udon park*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

*Thai girl number-1 baterfly*


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1294457778/


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

sudevs said:


> Create a Flickr account, www.flickr.com, upload the photos on flickr, get the static link from flickr for each of your images, then come back here and post 'em using the image icon.
> 
> Goodluck...


How can I make a static link?like the others do by many photos toghether?


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## khalek (Feb 10, 2007)

Zimcompany said:


>


man this picture is really hot... thai babes look very sexy..:lol:


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

khalek said:


> man this picture is really hot... thai babes look very sexy..:lol:


The best in Asia in everything!


----------

